# RB26DETT Spark Plug Cover *Wanted*



## mrzimzim123 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello

I'm after a spark plug cover for the RB26DETT

Can be original or carbon..

It will be painted anyway so condition not important, as long as its structurally fine with no damage

Thanks


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

https://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/548074-r...ley-cover.html


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

jnoor said:


> https://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/548074-r...ley-cover.html


Wow they have gone up in price?? I paid £40 for mine last year.


----------



## mrzimzim123 (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks but it***8217;s out my price Range

Didn***8217;t realise these were so much now

My budgets only around £100-120

Will get a carbon one if I have no luck

Still need to paint it yet and put a new plaque on it ***x1f625;

Thanks 



jnoor said:


> https://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/548074-r...ley-cover.html


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

Twin turbo plaque....


https://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/548082-nissan-twin-cam-24valve-name-plaque.html


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

Maybe try the yahoo auctions, some appear on there at good prices and you can avoid the import cost if you're careful


----------



## mrzimzim123 (Jul 17, 2013)

Yeah il do that 

Thank you 



jnoor said:


> Maybe try the yahoo auctions, some appear on there at good prices and you can avoid the import cost if you're careful


----------



## mrzimzim123 (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks but I***8217;m going for the tomei one or R34 GTR one

Thanks 

QUOTE=I.am.Sully;5757205]Twin turbo plaque....


https://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/548082-nissan-twin-cam-24valve-name-plaque.html[/QUOTE]


----------



## yuichunglam (Aug 25, 2015)

I may have one but wont be going back home until to the middle of next week before I can let you know


----------



## UmaRB (Jun 6, 2018)

http://www.knightracer.com/shop/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=738&search=Rb26+cover


----------



## mrzimzim123 (Jul 17, 2013)

Pm***8217;d



yuichunglam said:


> I may have one but wont be going back home until to the middle of next week before I can let you know


----------

